# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  Borneo Schematics Version 2.3.0 | Now Embedded with IC Compatible Database (PCD 1.0)

## mohamed73

*BORNEO SCHEMATICS NOW EMBEDDED* *WITH IC COMPATIBLE DATABASE (PCD 1.0) !*  *PCD  ( Part Compatible Database ) help users easily find ICs compatible from  one board to another board.  As simple, you select the original part on  the layout board and then Borneo Schematics will guide you to a  compatible part on another board. Make your work easier.*  *Borneo Schematics 2.3.0 Update :*  ** PCD Part Compatible Device 1.0 Beta
* PCB Trace Mode On Bitmaps
* Char limitation & register issue Fix*  
==============   *UPDATE BORNEO SCHEMATICS* *VERSION 2.3.0 Patch 0103 RELEASE !* * OLD VERSION MUST UNINSTALL FIRST / VERSI LAMA WAJIB DI UNINSTALL!*   
============   *Download Borneo Schematics 2.3.0 Patch 0103* *Just Click Auto Update on Your Application*  * Full Installer Link :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *==================
Public Group :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
YouTube Channel :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Instagram :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
========================================
Technical Support, Live Assistance , Bugs Report Please contact
WhatsApp or telegram:
Dika : (+62) 811 2633 202*     *Regards,
Borneo Schematics Team*

----------

